# Questions For PPI FRONT BUMPER Owners!!



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

Anyone have the PPI front bumper?


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Questions For PPI FRONT BUMPER Owners!! (kchizTT)*

what do u need to know ?


----------



## tigerbite84 (Oct 21, 2009)

How'd you get it? Did you get it from Germany? How much plus shipping? Quality? Material?


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

ya cuz i realy want one also, but don't know how to get one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (tigerbite84)*

I'd bet shipping would be AT LEAST $500, but it could be more...contact PPI, find a Euro or find a US vendor, and figure out pricing - it'll be worth the extra effort


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

All together i spent 1800 on everything.... no Us vendors carry it yet but some like Lltek are about to start......







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpeedStars (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Volc0mTT)*

CEC wheels in Cali is Pogea distributory I got one, its will run you in the range of 1500-1700 shipped


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (SpeedStars)*

I have one... I still havent put it on, im planning on doing it next summer so its sitting @ home... just wondering would anyone be interested in buying it? not sure 100% if im selling it but id like to see if theres any interest incase i do want to! PROB THE ONLY PPI FRONT U CAN FIND RIGHT NOW!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

I've seen some ones with the "new style" front ( not necessarily PPI) but ive seen some for around 700$ or 800$ sold at water fest this year by East Coast vendors . . . 
screw the euro shipping and horrible currency exchanges


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

meh... if ur talking about the rieger front, i didnt want that one because the front has 2 lips that go too low. thats ur opinion, mean while others will go on their knees and beg to get this bumper from me


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SpeedStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedStars* »_CEC wheels in Cali is Pogea distributory I got one, its will run you in the range of 1500-1700 shipped 

heres a pic of my 337, and speedstars TT with the bumper (on the track at etown)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I have to say, aside from VERY few TTs (like 2 that I've seen, ever), the mk1 just looks like crap with the big, new Audi grill. It doesn't fit the styling, it looks out of place, its wayyyy too big for the car, and you're seriously going to spend *$2000* or more for just a bumper cover? I know this is all my opinion but I'd rather buy a $2k POS for a daily driver so I can garage my TT; I just can't fathom putting the money into a bumper instead of all the other possibilities:
- engine
- suspension
- brakes
- hookers + blow
- a pet tiger
- 2000 McDonald's dollar menu items
- your bank account
- did I mention hookers + blow?


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Totally agree. My vote...hookers&blow.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (retloctt)*

im a more go over show guy myself but.... 
hookers...


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I have to say, aside from VERY few TTs (like 2 that I've seen, ever), the mk1 just looks like crap with the big, new Audi grill. It doesn't fit the styling, it looks out of place, its wayyyy too big for the car, and you're seriously going to spend *$2000* or more for just a bumper cover? I know this is all my opinion but I'd rather buy a $2k POS for a daily driver so I can garage my TT; I just can't fathom putting the money into a bumper instead of all the other possibilities:
- engine
- suspension
- brakes
- hookers + blow
- a pet tiger
- 2000 McDonald's dollar menu items
- your bank account
- did I mention hookers + blow?









i want one so bad but youre veryyyyyy right. 2k u can pretty much have a fully built motor with a 30r turbo


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (aTTenzione)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aTTenzione* »_
i want one so bad but youre veryyyyyy right. 2k u can pretty much have a fully built motor with a 30r turbo

lol nope.....


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

x2 and a hell no on top


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

5k?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (aTTenzione)*

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA FULLY BUILT MOTOR AND 30R WITH 2K? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH bro... thats the setup im working on right now and my total bill is going to be 15,000k+. iduno what kinda dreams ur in or what kinda crack u been smoking


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

$15,000? whose building the motor? Heffner's Playmates? Hope you get a week at the playboy mansion included while your car is being worked on. Thank god I do my own work.


_Modified by glenneclipsegsx at 1:10 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (glenneclipsegsx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenneclipsegsx* »_$15,000? whose building the motor? Heffner's Playmates? Hope you get a week at the playboy mansion included while your car is being worked on. Thank god I do my own work.


15K for a proper setup is to be expected when doing it right. Yes motor build alone is cheap, but doing it properly.
Bottom end
head
turbo kit
fueling
clutch
drive train
etc
You can do a budget build for 1/3 of that if needed. A bit more work and not all perfect but still acceptable.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

If you're willing/able to build the engine yourself that list above comes down to about $5k with the engine installed (labor is a BITCH cost-wise), but if you are dropping your car off at a shop and picking it up weeks later $15k is "reasonable." If you assume a complete DIY project car is $15k that's more like it (suspension, brakes, powertrain, misc.), excluding $4k wheels, $2k bodykits/paint, and other exorbitant additions. Paying someone else to do it will always double or triple the cost of a project.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_I've seen some ones with the "new style" front ( not necessarily PPI) but ive seen some for around 700$ or 800$ sold at water fest this year by East Coast vendors . . . 
screw the euro shipping and horrible currency exchanges 

hmm good to know when i own my TT. i usually go to waterfest but havent gone the last couple of years. i guess ill have reasons to go now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I have to say, aside from VERY few TTs (like 2 that I've seen, ever), the mk1 just looks like crap with the big, new Audi grill. It doesn't fit the styling, it looks out of place, its wayyyy too big for the car, and you're seriously going to spend *$2000* or more for just a bumper cover? I know this is all my opinion but I'd rather buy a $2k POS for a daily driver so I can garage my TT; I just can't fathom putting the money into a bumper instead of all the other possibilities:
- engine
- suspension
- brakes
- hookers + blow
- a pet tiger
- 2000 McDonald's dollar menu items
- your bank account
- did I mention hookers + blow?









to each there own. some people rather look good then go fast. i wanna go fast when i get mine so ill thihnk like you.


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

ya thats more like what i figured


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (glenneclipsegsx)*

..... you clearly know nothing


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

the "go" stuff is cool. "show" stuff is usually cheaper...i think that's why ppl gravitate to it more
I really wanna do my "go" stuff soon...but it's easy to put off cause I don't speed (hardly ever - who can afford tickets and points?) and I don't track my car (yet)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

I've been dealing with the same debate, do I get the bigger engine or put it into suspension and other actual driving behavior (aside from acceleration)? I want looks, but where I'm moving I'll already stand out too much (can anyone think of ways to tone down a bright blue TT?







). I really want to only do significant mods once my TT is my second car, so I can retire and replace half of the crap on the car and take my time. Its the debate, do I finally move and live comfortably in a car UNfriendly Chicago, or stay in suburbia and park anywhere...ughh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

FWIW-IMHO- car unfriendly Chicago - suburbia blows. Look at it this way the TT will get
hammered but you can have all the hookers,blow & tigers your heart desires at your finger tips.


----------

